# dovetail help



## brown down (Sep 23, 2014)

I a in the process of learning hand cut dovetails. I am getting better at it for sure still need a ton of practice.. so my question is where on the piece do I cut the groove for the bottom. meaning if I cut from one end to the other won't that groove show at least on one side of the box! do I need to to stop before my pins and tails??? for half blind I guess that wouldn't be an issue but these are full dovetails! 

thanks jeff


----------



## Brink (Sep 23, 2014)

On full dt's, the groove will show on one piece. That will depends if the groove passes through a pin or a tail. 
Two ways to deal with it:
Use a stopped groove. Easy enough with a router table and fence. The groove stops just shy of the end.
Or, cut the groove all the way through, fill the hole with a small plug. It's easy to get a nice match, you'll be seeing endgrain

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 23, 2014)

I agree with both Brinks solutions if you want DT's to show. I do not like that look so you can use Blind DT's (That is what you get when you brew your booze in Galvanized containers) or a veneer on face such as thread I referred you to. http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/inlaid-drawer-fronts.5558/
I like that method because I like the BM look. 
Pictures or these fictitious drawers do not exist Jeff!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brown down (Sep 23, 2014)

hahah here are some pics of what I am taking about.. you can see the blow out and also what i am talking about the groove showing. I have a router table but how would one go about this without a router table for those who really only use hand tools? I own a router plane do I cut the groove just shy of the tails?? how much tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 23, 2014)

Did you save the chunk that blew out-I would glue it back on. First mistake- look at the grain in that board- it was doomed to be weak. Try to find drawer stock that is straight grained and void of knots-at least at ends. Lots of folks use a coping saw to clean out waste- makes for less chisel work-me I cheat- bandsaw. It reduces splitting-makes for less tension in wood. Looks good. as far as groove hole- assemble drawer and glue a little chunk in there-sand and it shall vanish........


----------



## Brink (Sep 23, 2014)

Multiple shallow passes on router table will help with blowout.

To go with hand tools, drill a hole at the stopping points, then use a router plane and fence to cut the groove.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 23, 2014)

So by the end of this topic I can expect this sort of progress, right?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## brown down (Sep 23, 2014)

gluing the blowout isn't an option due to the fact I have no idea where said piece went flying lol and I don't keep the shot to clean so its like looking for a needle in a stack of needles!

@Brink I cut that one with my router plane. the blowout was due to the fact I didn't cut something right! so I want to cut the drawer bottom just shy of the tail or pin???!!


@Mike1950 what do you mean about the end grain? what pic are you talking about? where is the knot that you are talking about?
@ripjack13 it will be sometime before I attempt something as awesome as that! awesome job man flawless!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 23, 2014)

brown down said:


> gluing the blowout isn't an option due to the fact I have no idea where said piece went flying lol and I don't keep the shot to clean so its like looking for a needle in a stack of needles!
> 
> @Brink I cut that one with my router plane. the blowout was due to the fact I didn't cut something right! so I want to cut the drawer bottom just shy of the tail or pin???!!
> 
> ...




Jeff I do no see where I used the word end grain- knot was just an example. I am very methodical about planing, cutting etc all my pieces at one time-mass production. Took me quite( ok quite-quite quite awhile) a while to start with extra pieces and to really examine them before I cut so I could avoid or weed out flaws. Pretty much what I was trying to say above. Cut your problem piece flat and scab on a repair. when you sand these- they will look good and every time you do them you will get better. Watch out though-tails are addictive!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 24, 2014)

This has been quite informative! I've had the same question for box joints and I'm glad someone asked

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## brown down (Sep 24, 2014)

yea I don't know where I got "knot" from lol.. I think I see what your talking about now mike my bad!! I want straight grain than, not the way that grain is angling upwards??? only on the board with the pins correct! 

I love doing hand joinery... especially fell in love doing dutchmans!! Ive tried these in the past but failed even worse than these. good thing I harvest my own timber lol couldn't afford to practice if I didn't 
I have the router jig but find that kinda boring. even tho I suck at these at this time, I am way addicted to cutting them.. takes a little longer but way more enjoyable than having a router screaming.. thank you all for helping me out! I really appreciate it


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 24, 2014)

brown down said:


> yea I don't know where I got "knot" from lol.. I think I see what your talking about now mike my bad!! I want straight grain than, not the way that grain is angling upwards??? only on the board with the pins correct!
> 
> I love doing hand joinery... especially fell in love doing dutchmans!! Ive tried these in the past but failed even worse than these. good thing I harvest my own timber lol couldn't afford to practice if I didn't
> I have the router jig but find that kinda boring. even tho I suck at these at this time, I am way addicted to cutting them.. takes a little longer but way more enjoyable than having a router screaming.. thank you all for helping me out! I really appreciate it



Jeff - hand work is fun. Just takes time and patience. Your one failure was a grain issue. You were doomed from the start on that one-very weak-been there and done that-more than once. Now I mark where the cuts are and look at the wood- move lines to avoid problem areas. Where you got splits-it can be avoided with relieve cuts-when you cut the tails and pins just make some extra cuts between lines- takes very little time and you will save that time in making chisel work easier. Enjoy. PS- you don't suck- nice work- if you look at 1800's production shop work- yours are as good or better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

